# Unser neuer (alter)  Teich



## Ranocchio (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
nachdem ich schon tolle Unterstützung erhalten habe möchte ich nun von unserem Teichprojekt bereichten
Wie schon geschrieben sind wir absolute Neulinge und zusätzlich körperlich beeinträchtigt

Soviel wie eben möglich möchten wir selber machen aber das ist *ARBEIT*
Heute stand die Teichentleerung auf dem Programm, aber wohin mit dem vielen Wasser ???
Hinter dem Garten keine Chance an den Kanal zu kommen, vorne wären es knappe 30 Meter allerdings davon mind. 10Meter durch das Haus... nicht geheuer.... also in drei Teilschritten (Gottsei Dank kein Regen) ein gutes Drittel abgelassen und auch Fische gefangen
7 Schlammeimer abgekäschert und unter gegraben fui Teufel für ein Gestank.
Morgen nochmal Wasser ablassen Fische fangen und schauen

Zuerst wollten wir ja die Lösung Folie in Folie aber jemehr Wasser abgelassen ist destomehr Falten sieht man also doch eine neue Folie...aber das schaffen wir gar nicht mund müssen es machen lassen.

Ich habe schon so meine Vorstellungen wie ich den Randgestalten möchte, nämlich mit Pflanzmatten um die hässliche Folie abzudecken.

Für heute zu kaputt aber morgen stelle ich die Bilder rein also vom Anfang über heute bis morgen und so weiter.

_*                                                       Unser Teichprojekt hat begonnen*_
Hoffentlich kommen die __ Kröten und __ Frösche zurück.


----------



## muh.gp (9. Aug. 2015)

Bin sehr gespannt... Viel Erfolg! Und viel "Rücken" bei der Arbeit!


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2015)

Da weiß wohl einer bescheieeieieiieieieied!

Ron!


----------



## Ranocchio (10. Aug. 2015)

Hier nun die Bilder
Hier ist schon Schritt 2 zu sehen, denn die Teichrose ist schon weg
 
Jetzt folgt das Bild nach Teilentleerung und Pflanzenentfernung, allerdings hat es die nacht geregnet und das Wasser im Teich ist wieder mehr geworden und es donnert schon wieder,           
Die Fische, die wir schon fangen konnten sind in Baubottichen. Mittlerweile ist das Wasser eine braune Brühe, vorher konnten wir so 30 cm tief sehen jetzt kaum 2 cm. Mein Trick Fische füttern-Fischekommen- Fische käschern funzt nicht mehr
Gibt es sichtbar unterschiedliche  Bilder kommen diese -versprochen


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Hoffe hier kommen viele Fotos und Infos.
Lass die Zeit und mach es richtig.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, na dann mal viel Erfolg beim Umbau  Was nicht lange dauern wird sind Vorschläge was die Tiefe betrifft denn das sieht nicht tief aus ;-) Aber wie krallowa schon sagt, alles gut planen und überlegen und dann umsetzen


----------



## Ranocchio (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Herdsch
die tiefsten Stellen haben schon 80cm die sind bei der Brücke ist ja schon ne menge wasser raus, auf dem ersten Bild war auch schon Wassertiefstand....


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Ok, naja wenn du eh alles neu machst vielleicht geht es noch ein bischen tiefer  Mehr Wasser macht alles einfach und sicherer für die Fisch noch dazu


----------



## Ranocchio (10. Aug. 2015)

Gleich zum entleeren eine Frage
wenn der Garten klein ist, wohin mit dem Teichwasser????
den Schlauch durch das Haus Richtung Kanal sind min. 30 Meter
Habt Ihr eine Idee?
Danke


----------



## hollenowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
Kannst du nicht ans Fallrohr vom Haus gehen?
Grüße Holger


----------



## Freshwater (10. Aug. 2015)

zur not ins klo.
sorry, hab mich hier im forum noch nicht vorgestellt, wird nachgeholt!


----------



## Ranocchio (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
@Holger nein noch haben wir keine Regentonne angeschlossen und somit auch kein Fallrohr zur Verfügung
@Freshwater idas ist ja ein Witz um alles zu fluten Nein Danke


----------



## Freshwater (11. Aug. 2015)

nö kein witz, so hab ich früher immer  grosse aquarien geleert, ein bisschen tüfteln an pumpe und schlauch musst du schon selber.
das fallrohr führt in der regel in den kanal, da ist doch leicht was dran zu fummeln.
ich hab meinen überlauf direkt am fallrohr angeschlossen.


----------



## Ranocchio (11. Aug. 2015)

So wir haben weiter abgepumpt aber es dauert noch bis alles Wasser weg ist und der Teichbauer die neue Folie legen kann

Was soll ich bei Ufermatten beachten?

Wir haben so 30cm unter dem Teichrand eine Art Stufe da möchte ich gerne Pflanzen hinstellen (die natürlich unter Wasser sind) die dann nach oben wachsen und den Teichrand später abdecken, denn die Ufermatten verrrotten ja. Wie bleiben  die Pflanzen dort stehen? Den Korb festbinden am Teichrand? Oder Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen? Welche Pflanzen eignen sich besonders als Randbepflanzung
Danke


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2015)

Die NG-Ufermatte löst nicht auf! 
Ufermatten sind generell für Moose oder leichte Pflanzen gedacht, zB. __ Froschbiss, __ Hechtkraut oder __ Binsen.

__ Rohrkolben, Wasserlilien, __ Kalmus oder niedriges __ Schilf brauchen mehr Substrat um sich im Teich besser zu verankern, ist das nicht gegeben kippen die Pflanzen.
Nehme gleich den größten Pflanzenkorb, erspart Geld und Arbeit.

Ron!


----------



## Ranocchio (12. Aug. 2015)

Jetzt habe ich soviel geschrieben und möchte mich nun vorstellen
Barbara (ich/ 50) und Martin (51) aus NRW
meine Eltern hatte zunächst einen Fertigteich mit Bachlauf und später zusätzlich einen Folienteich, meine Schweigermama hat auch einen Teich und nun haben wir ein Haus mit einem Teich gekauft. Der teich ist 19 jahre war die ersten jahre mit Pumpe und Filter, die ging dann kaputt und der Zweitbestziter hat sich nicht viel um den Teich gekümmert (techniklos) Die Folie ist eine PE Folie mehrfach geflickt und ohne Uferbepflanzung, deshalb nun neiue Folie etc. 
Wir möchten eigentlich nichts an der Form ändern und nur den Teich als Ruheoase nutzen und abends dem Froschkonzert zu hören.

So nun ist nur noch Schlamm und eine Pfütze Wasser im Teich ich hoffe, dass der Schlamm trocknet bevor es anfängt zu regnen, denn eine Abdeckfolie haben wir nicht und ich glaube kaum dass Malerabdeckfolie den Regen aufhält.
Wenn jetzt der meiste Schlamm draußen ist kann ich da Löcher in die Folie machen damit Regenwasser versickern kann oder ist das nicht gut?Fische gerettet und einem Frosch sprunghilfe gegeben, denn er kam die steile Wand nicht mehr hoch
Morgen wenn mehr Schlamm draußen gibt es ein Foto


----------



## Ranocchio (15. Aug. 2015)

So, nun ist Teich leer Randbepflanzung fast weg....
warten auf den Einbau der neuen Folie


----------



## Ranocchio (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
heute Folie gelegt und Wasser rein
viel viel weniger Wasser drin als eigentlich gedacht
Dafür aber 1m tief n der tiefsten Stelle
jetzt geht es an die Randgestaltung
Da die saison für Teichpflanzem zu Ende ist , habe ich noch reduzierte ergattert und werde erstenmal ein bischen __ Wasserpest bei Schwiegermama abstauben
Pflanzmatten kommen auf den Teil wo die Terrasse ist
Bilder folgen
;-)


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2015)

Ranocchio schrieb:


> Da die saison für Teichpflanzem zu Ende ist


Beim Händler schon, aber in den Teichen geht es gerade los, das man Überschüsse raus wirft. Von daher mach eine Suchanfrange hier im Forum,  eventuell ist ja einer oder mehrere in deiner Nähe.


----------



## Ranocchio (4. Sep. 2015)

Ist erst der Anfang, morgen kommen die Fische rein, vorne und links möchte ich mit Ufermatten (die die man auch bepflanzen kann arbeiten) verlegen
Technik kommt auch noch rein und mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr ausschaut mit neuen Pfanzen.
Wir haben eine EPDM Folie


----------



## Ranocchio (4. Sep. 2015)

Danke Troll
mal sehen was wir morgen bei Schwiegermutter bekommen außer __ Wasserpest (ich weiß die wuchert, die soll unter die Brücke, wo sie nicht stört und wir versuchen diese im Zaum zu halten)


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2015)

Das könnte ihr zu dunkel sein so das sie dann mickert und / oder eingeht.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Sep. 2015)

Heute Folie gelegt und Wasser rein, morgen dann die Fische und das ganze ohne Technik? Ich würde dem neuen Teich erstmal etwas Zeit geben um sich einzulaufen... Wenn es aber nicht anders geht, dann überwache vor allem am Anfang die Wasserwerte. Der Fische zu Liebe...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Ranocchio (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Hiolger
unser Teichbauer ist Fischökonom und er sagte lieber schnell die Fische aus den Baubottichen Wir haben so einen Wasserstarter drin.
Die Technik kommt.... Da wir nicht wussten wieviel Wasser im Teich ist (haben das Haus mit dem Teich ja erst gekauft) können wir jetzt die richtige Technik kaufen. Der Teich war die letzten 10 Jahre techniklos davor 9 Jahre mit Technik.....

Wir sind jetzt ein paar Tage weg aber dann kommt in einer Woche die neue Technik rein
Barbara


----------



## Ranocchio (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
Teichtechnik ist bestellt und kommt morgen, leider ist unsere Außensteckdose nicht in Ordnung  so dass der Elektriker diese noch absichern muss mittels extra FI und überprüfen, die zweite Außensteckdose ist in Ordnung jedoch eine Stolperfalle.
Die ersten Ufermatten sind im Teich (ich habe Pflanztaschen genommen, wo ich dann im nächsten Jahr Pflanzen reintue) die zweiten sind bestellt. 
Also unser Teich wird so langsam. 
Bilder kommen-versprochen- wenn alle Ufermatten da sind.
Unser Gasthund interessiert sich nicht für die Fische und den Teich (er geht zu Hause auch nicht in den Pool)
Die __ Frösche sind auch zurück 
Schönen abend
Barbara


----------

